# Çeviri sorusu



## jbionic2010

Aşağıdaki tümceyi Türkçeden İngilizceye çeviriniz:
Necla, .... kendisi telefon ederken annesi girdiği için belki bu adı işitebileceğini düşünmüştü


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

It is maybe that Necla when ,  as she was on the phone, her mother came in and she thought that she would hear this name.


----------



## jbionic2010

Thanks, RimeoftheAncientMariner. But do you understand what you've just written?


----------



## omileed

This is an overall broken sentence, in turn making it difficult to translate without losing any meaning.

I'll write out what I think it might have tried to express:

Necla, kendisi telefonda konuşurken annesi girince bu adı işitmiş olabileceğini düşünmüştü.

_I am going to assume the one doing the hearing(işitmek) is ''anne'', since Necla is the one talking on the phone._

I would translate this as:

*Necla thought that, since her mother(anne) came in while Necla was on the phone, she(anne) could have heard the name. *(as in overhearing)


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

jbionic2010 said:


> Thanks, RimeoftheAncientMariner. But do you understand what you've just written?



You are Welcome !

I wrote what i understood.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

jbionic2010 said:


> Aşağıdaki tümceyi Türkçeden İngilizceye çeviriniz:
> Necla, .... kendisi telefon ederken annesi girdiği için belki bu adı işitebileceğini düşünmüştü


Okay, here is the second take

Since when her mother entered As Necla was phoning, she thought it is maybe that she could hear this name.


----------



## Rallino

The part that you omitted and replaced with "...." could possibly change the meaning. Perhaps "kendisi" is referring to someone other than Necla.


----------

